# Home milling



## gaggleguy (Oct 5, 2012)

Eu guys I'm just wondering what is an easy way to square off a 3" diameter log to get 2" square pieces? I have a smaller band saw and a radial arm saw. Is there any easy way to do this with the radial arm saw?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You need to build a jig to keep the log from rolling, and cut it on your bandsaw.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Build a sled for the band saw. Secure log to sled, and run it thru.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Check you tube for videos of what they said.


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

woodie26 said:


> Eu guys I'm just wondering what is an easy way to square off a 3" diameter log to get 2" square pieces? I have a smaller band saw and a radial arm saw. Is there any easy way to do this with the radial arm saw?


I'm with you on the same options..
The bandsaw is the safest bet.


----------

